# Paphiopedilum Saint Swithin



## musa (Mar 2, 2021)

There is a first glimps of my Paph. St Swithin with four flower shots. I hope the total flower count will increase, too...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 2, 2021)

Are the 4 inflorescences from one plant?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2021)

that will be a nice display


----------



## musa (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks!
Yes it is one plant with 4 inflorescences. I got it as a 2 shot medium sized plant in 2013 (not absolutely sure about the date). Roots and leaves are growing like weed since.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 4, 2021)

Looks good and promising. Must be a huge plant if it carries 4 inflorecences.


----------



## musa (Mar 5, 2021)

It grows in a 21 cm pot. Next repotting I'll need a bucket...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2021)

Grown under lights the whole time? Very impressive job.


----------



## musa (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks, Rick. Yes, 12 h/d the lights are on. There is a little of daylight, but as it is about 2 m behind a south facing window that is nearly nothing.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 6, 2021)

Excellent!
Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## musa (Mar 7, 2021)

Pics will come soon, when all flowers are open. Update: 10 are open at least 4 more are on the way...

BTW: To prevent one inflorescence growing into a light tube I put a little weight on it to bend it down. Soon it will bend a bit anyway. So I don't have to move it. Do you think that could do any harm?


----------



## musa (Mar 30, 2021)

Now it's done, all flowers are open: 4 inflorescenses with a total flowercount of 14.
The last pic is for colour without flash.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 30, 2021)

Superb growing!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 30, 2021)

well done.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 30, 2021)

That is very very impressive! Good growing!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 30, 2021)

Excellent...I like St. Swithin‘a!


----------



## sunset (Mar 30, 2021)

great hybrid !


----------



## MarioQ (Mar 30, 2021)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! Wonderful!!!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2021)

super WOW!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 30, 2021)

It’s a monster!!! Well done.


----------



## musa (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks all of you!
Indeed it is a monster but I have no intention of taming it...


----------



## RandyT (Mar 31, 2021)

Superb!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 31, 2021)

Superb culture and flower!


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 1, 2021)

Amazing specimen, congrats!


----------

